# bobst operator



## bobi (Feb 19, 2012)

hi,i,d like to find some job in Germany in printing compnies as a operator on die cutting machine bobst sp 104,for cardboard amblage.i have bulgarian passport...
you know some informations? pleace reply me...


----------

